# Gooo9/90472



## DAPHNE JONES (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok we have a medicare pt that we billed the pnumonia shot 90732 with goo09 and a tetnus 90718 we billed that with a 90472 and medicare denied it...does anyone know why or how we need to bill this?


----------



## Lorisvg (Nov 11, 2011)

Did they deny all, or part of it?
Medicare doesn't pay for tetanus shots, and they will only pay for one administration per day


----------



## DAPHNE JONES (Nov 11, 2011)

no they just denied the 90472.......


----------

